

The Importance of Engineering "Motivation" Into Artificial Intelligence - tsestrich
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/23354/page1/

======
tocomment
Interesting. So the internet could already be a super-intelligent entity but
it's decided it doesn't want any more progress, so it gives us pictures of
kittens, and twitter. Sounds plausible.

~~~
tsestrich
That's pretty much it, it got bored and made YouTube, filling it with
distracting videos so it would have something to do

